# BNBF Central Results



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Figure

1 Vicky Bradley

2 Hollie Walcott

3 Roma Rudewics

4 Michelle Mercer

Teens

1 Owain Johns

2 James Wilson

3 Patrick Owen

4 Callum Sullivan

Juniors

1 Benjamin Greenblatt

2 Yasir Choudry

3 James Cumming

4 Calum Mccaulay

Masters

1 Henry Elsom

2 Lazaro Almenares

3 Brian Stotter

4 Charlie McKee

Over 50

1 Rick Waters

2 Jeff Lunn

3 David Brice

Novice

1 Andy Barker

2 Michael Chmeil

3 Laurent Lebran

4 Andrew Fisher

Lightweight

1 Graham McCann

2 Stephen Bannan

3 Ryzard Tokarczyk

Middleweight

1 Khaled Al-Khateeb

2 Lawrence King

3 Tshala Kabala

4 Carlos Barradas

Heavyweight

1 Shane Raymond

2 Rob Harris

3 Anthony Potts

4 Nick Openshaw

Ms Physique

1 Anita Albrecht

2 Michelle O'Brien

3 Eve Day

4 Fiona MacKenzie

Best Wheels : Rick Waters

Best Presentation male : Shane Raymond

Best Presentation female : Deb Francis

Overall Mr winner : Khaled Al-Khateeb


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

well done to all who competed sounded a good show, saw glens comment on the middles winner being crazy big and conditioned

any pics dawn?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah khaled shocked me - very very impressive


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking forward to the pictures


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

callum sullivan is my freind, was hes first time. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

wouldve been interesting if mark hadnt competed in wales and went up against shane


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

OJay said:


> wouldve been interesting if mark hadnt competed in wales and went up against shane


you will probably get your wish at the overall at the british :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im itching for it lol :-D


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Eric Guy was the photographer so no doubt they will be on line soon given his reputation


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update :thumbup1:

Me and the good lady went along and really enjoyed the day......so, a plan for next year is to compete........when would you say the 2011 dates will be out.

I work better with a target in mind and believe me it will take that long to get in shape


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Jon, dates are usually released soon after Xmas. The Scottish will be the first one, we try and get the May Day bank holiday weekend or as close to that as poss. Other shows will depend on when the venues are available but pretty much similar timings to this years.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done to everyone, seen lots of pix and you all look amazing !! xxxxxx


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Jon, dates are usually released soon after Xmas. The Scottish will be the first one, we try and get the May Day bank holiday weekend or as close to that as poss. Other shows will depend on when the venues are available but pretty much similar timings to this years.


Thanks for that, ill keep an eye out, was thinking May might be right.... :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

stolen from eric guys facebook page - overall winner


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> stolen from eric guys facebook page - overall winner


 excellent physique. well done to him


----------

